# farmall 340 gas



## firemanjoe26 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi i have a farmall 340 gas with manual steering and a 2point fast hitch with one hydro cylinder to raise and lower it. my? is can you put hydro remotes on it? and can you put power steering on it? i have seen pic's of other 340 tractors with touch controle wich i beleave is the 3 hydro levers on the top right hand side like on a farmall 400,450,460,560 can you put one of the touch controles on it? iam not sure thanks. hope this right place to post this iam new here so dont no what iam doing on here yet eithier!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You should be able to put the remote hydraulics on that tractor. Not sure what would all be necessary. You will for sure need the proper control valves to mount on the tractor and the connections at the rear for the remote hookups. Are there any tractor junkyards in your area? You should be able to get any parts you need from there to save on costs. If you go to Case IH's website (www.caseih.com) you can bring up a parts lookup to get an idea of how it should all go together.


----------

